# bumps under spay incision



## DustinG. (Jul 25, 2009)

My Allie has some bumps under the skin around her spay incision. the incision looks fine, completely healed up, no redness or anything odd looking. i noticed when i picked her up there are a few bumps underneath incision. they seem to kind of move around a little, and they are pretty hard. no pain reaction from her. the largest is maybe the size of a small pea, and the rest are smaller.

my first thought is that they are just scar tissue.....but im a paranoid cat-parent. I get worried about every little thing.

anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

It is fibrous tissue that has formed around the internal stitches and is perfectly normal. The tissue forms as a reaction to 'protect' the body from the foreign items (stitches) inside it. As the stitches dissolve, those bumps will slowly decrease in size, too. It may take several months so don't be alarmed.


----------



## DustinG. (Jul 25, 2009)

figured it was something like that. Just needed re assurance from someone more knowledgeable. thanks Heidi!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey, you're good. Everyone has to learn, no one is born knowing everything. Heck, it could be YOU next time, reassuring a new pet owner with your knowledge. :wink I love it when people learn and grow confident about their pets.


----------



## ogdred (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm glad you posted this because Gadget was spayed a week ago and also has a lump (one big lump, as opposed to many small ones).

The lump spans the entire length of the sutures, and it's pretty big given that it's on such a small cat. Otherwise it sounds the same--hard, not painful and no redness.

Heidi, does that also sound like a suture reaction to you, or should I call her vet?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Only if it is swollen, red, oozing and/or painful...otherwise I believe it is normal. 
My own incision (not a spay, ha!) was hard and raised for the length of the cut, about 8". I don't remember how long it was like that, but I think I was still walking a little hunched over for about 9wks before I felt I could straighten all the way up. I still don't feel comfortable laying flat on my belly with my head propped on my hands. Kitties heal much quicker.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Fergie's abdominal surgery had the same result - a lump that spanned the whole four inches of her incision. It took a couple of months to disappear, but it was totally normal. I'm guessing a spay incision lump will go away faster since that is not as major of a surgery as Fergie's stomach/intestinal exploration.


----------

